# Outlander - New Release date 6/10



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

It's a long way away. December 10th but is available for pre-order now. Looking at the rankings, I think a lot of people have already done so. $14.99, which isn't as bad as the last one.

_Written in My Own Heart's Blood_



The wait is nearly over�Claire and Jamie�s story continues in the next thrilling book in Diana Gabaldon�s multimillion bestselling Outlander series. Written in My Own Heart�s Blood follows Gabaldon�s characters through revolutionary Philadelphia and onto the battlefields, as Jamie makes a dramatic return to Claire�s side, a new army sweeps the city, and romance and violence brew. This enthralling adventure carries us through betrayal and redemption, death and danger, and through the perilous waves of a family�s loves and loyalties.

The way this reads, I don't think this is the last book even though it's over 1K pages long.

If anyone wants me to continue with the Kindle Book Klub, I'll be glad to do so. I just finished rereading the first three books, so I'm pumped.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, this may get me going again....

Betsy


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Not out till the 30th January in the UK. It's been available to order in hardback for some time (at a whopping £18.99!), but not in paperback or on Kindle.

I keep hitting the 'I'd like to read this book on Kindle' link, though I've no doubt it will be out on Kindle at some point, as the others in the series are.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

I can't wait! Diana Gabaldon does so much research, and I'm really interested to hear about life as a seditious printer during the Revolution. After we find out what happens when Jamie returns from the dead and what happened to Jemmy and Roger, of course.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

marianneg said:


> I can't wait! Diana Gabaldon does so much research, and I'm really interested to hear about life as a seditious printer during the Revolution. After we find out what happens when Jamie returns from the dead and what happened to Jemmy and Roger, of course.


And what Jamie does to John now that it's Claire


Spoiler



who's the bigamist.


 And let's not forget Willie. And I can't wait to see Wee Ian again, and what's Jenny going to think of the American Revolution? And ...

She's got so much to tie up. I do hope this is the last in the series. I'm getting old.  Thank goodness for my Kindle. I don't think I'd have the strength to lift a 1008 page book anymore.


----------



## LilianaHart (Jun 20, 2011)

I am so stinkin' excited!


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

I smile when I see there are more books in the series. Holding my hand up, I've only read the first book - but poor Jamie. He was whipped (repeatedly) slashed, beaten up,(repeatedly) male raped, beaten up again, his hands broken into fragments...and that is just book one! 
I cannot imagine how one man can take such physical punishment ...and to put him through a whole series! Has the poor man not suffered enough? I like to think I'm doing my bit for Jamie's health by NOT encouraging Ms Gabaldon to write more books and put the poor man through further torment. Boycott the book- for Jamie's health and well being!


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

If anybody just can't wait for the book, there's a guy who has collected links to every excerpt that Diana Gabaldon has posted online: http://www.sinijari.fi/linkit/outlander/b8spoiler.htm


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Grace Elliot said:


> I smile when I see there are more books in the series. Holding my hand up, I've only read the first book - but poor Jamie. He was whipped (repeatedly) slashed, beaten up,(repeatedly) male raped, beaten up again, his hands broken into fragments...and that is just book one!
> I cannot imagine how one man can take such physical punishment ...and to put him through a whole series! Has the poor man not suffered enough? I like to think I'm doing my bit for Jamie's health by NOT encouraging Ms Gabaldon to write more books and put the poor man through further torment. Boycott the book- for Jamie's health and well being!


Yeah, but then we get to nurse him back to health.


----------



## Elizabeth Krall (Dec 25, 2012)

LOL, I just replied to the "who are your auto-buy authors?" thread, saying I had only one -- Diana Gabaldon. And two seconds later, I saw this thread! I must admit I don't really care about Brianna et al now they are in "modern times", so unless Ms Gabaldon has them all stepping through the stones again I think I'll be skipping those sections. But I'll definitely buy the book!


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Elizabeth Krall said:


> LOL, I just replied to the "who are your auto-buy authors?" thread, saying I had only one -- Diana Gabaldon. And two seconds later, I saw this thread! I must admit I don't really care about Brianna et al now they are in "modern times", so unless Ms Gabaldon has them all stepping through the stones again I think I'll be skipping those sections. But I'll definitely buy the book!


I don't think you should be skipping the modern day sections - past experience says they'll still be integral to the ongoing plot.


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

Which is why I'm currently rereading/listening -for those parts I've previously skipped! 

via me, my Droid, & Tapatalk


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Elizabeth Krall said:


> LOL, I just replied to the "who are your auto-buy authors?" thread, saying I had only one -- Diana Gabaldon. And two seconds later, I saw this thread! I must admit I don't really care about Brianna et al now they are in "modern times", so unless Ms Gabaldon has them all stepping through the stones again I think I'll be skipping those sections. But I'll definitely buy the book!





Spoiler



Well, since Roger has already gone back through time with his however-many-greats grandfather, how long do you think Bree will stick around waiting for him to come back? She's not one to sit at home and she won't trust Roger to bring Jemmy back without her help.



The only one of the younger generation I really care about is Ian. I just love that boy. Willie might turn out to be something, too, but I'm reserving judgment.

I just hope Claire doesn't get kidnapped again.


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Yeah, but then we get to nurse him back to health.


The poor guy must have super, regenerating blood - like Khan's in the new Star Trek movie


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Grace Elliot said:


> The poor guy must have super, regenerating blood - like Khan's in the new Star Trek movie


Lots of red hair, lots of red blood cells.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, love Ian! I also enjoy the Brianna and Roger parts, too, though, even in the "present." I just love that they bought Lallybroch. It seems kind of like the family has come full circle. I don't care so much for the Lord John and Willie parts, though. The whole thing in _Echo_ with Willie in New York just seemed like a pointless digression to me.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

marianneg said:


> Yes, love Ian! I also enjoy the Brianna and Roger parts, too, though, even in the "present." I just love that they bought Lallybroch. It seems kind of like the family has come full circle. I don't care so much for the Lord John and Willie parts, though. The whole thing in _Echo_ with Willie in New York just seemed like a pointless digression to me.


I liked Lord John in the first couple of books, but now he's boring to me. I tried reading one of his books, but found him even more boring than before.

So great that they bought Lallybroch. I especially loved the box of letters from Jamie and Claire they got there. Hope we get to read more of them.

Did you read this one about Roger's father?





Spoiler



You know who the two tall men were, right?


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I liked Lord John in the first couple of books, but now he's boring to me. I tried reading one of his books, but found him even more boring than before.


Yes, me, too. I liked his bits in Voyager, but it felt like he got too much time in Echo. When Percy was introduced, I felt like there must have been something I was missing, not having read any of "his" books.



Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> So great that they bought Lallybroch. I especially loved the box of letters from Jamie and Claire they got there. Hope we get to read more of them.


It sounded like there are more...although I doubt Bree will have any time to think about them until Roger and Jemmy are safe at home.



Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Did you read this one about Roger's father?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes! That was a great story!


Spoiler



And I think I know who both the men are...what I don't know is _when_.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

marianneg said:


> Yes! That was a great story!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


There will probably be mention of it in this next book. I hope.


----------



## Zackery Arbela (Jan 31, 2011)

In case anyone missed the news...

http://www.craveonline.com/tv/articles/511217-starz-orders-outlander-to-series

Any thoughts on casting?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Zackery Arbela said:


> In case anyone missed the news...
> 
> http://www.craveonline.com/tv/articles/511217-starz-orders-outlander-to-series
> 
> Any thoughts on casting?


I guess the Entertainment Essentials movie option ran out. I think a TV series is a better idea, but the problem has always been the casting. We might accept almost anyone for Claire, but nobody is going to be very happy with just anyone for Jamie.

I'll check the Ladies of Lallybroch forum to see if they have any ideas.

ETA: Nope, but here are some interesting suggestions on Pinterest.

https://pinterest.com/katwhite07/casting-the-outlander-series/


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

DG says there will be a Book 9.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

So now the release date is June 10th and DG says there will be another book after this one. Thank goodness for Kindle. I'm getting too old to lift these hardcover blockbusters.

The price has gone down, too. $11.99.

So, who's up for the discussion group?


----------



## Dina (May 24, 2013)

I just downloaded all 7 books on Kindle and am savoring them yet again in anticipation for the new book. Also trying to convince hubby that we need Starz. We got HBO for Game of Thrones so I figure he owes me one. Can't wait!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Dina said:


> I just downloaded all 7 books on Kindle and am savoring them yet again in anticipation for the new book. Also trying to convince hubby that we need Starz. We got HBO for Game of Thrones so I figure he owes me one. Can't wait!


He certainly does owe you one.

I don't have cable but my Mom lives next door. I'm going to pay for her to add Starz to her cable. Can't miss this.

You might want to get the audiobook. It'll be at a special price since you bought the ebook and Davina Porter's narration is fabulous.


----------



## Dina (May 24, 2013)

You might want to get the audiobook. It'll be at a special price since you bought the ebook and Davina Porter's narration is fabulous. 

Ooo, thank you for that tip. I will! It'll make the commute to/from work much less miserable.


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

The first book in the series is currently on sale for $1.99.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> The price has gone down, too. $11.99.
> 
> So, who's up for the discussion group?


I'm up for the discussion group. It added a lot to my reading of the other books. Since the book is down to 11.99 I'll probably buy it instead of waiting for the library so I'd be able to participate.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

imallbs said:


> I'm up for the discussion group. It added a lot to my reading of the other books. Since the book is down to 11.99 I'll probably buy it instead of waiting for the library so I'd be able to participate.


I'm really happy about the price drop, too. Maybe pre-orders were down and they decided to lower the price.

If there are only a few of us who want to discuss, we might want to make it informal. Just a thread where we can talk about it. But if we get maybe ten or more, I'll do the discussion questions like we did before.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> If there are only a few of us who want to discuss, we might want to make it informal. Just a thread where we can talk about it. But if we get maybe ten or more, I'll do the discussion questions like we did before.


The discussion on the last book seemed to work well without the questions. Since I seem to read the books slower than the rest of you, I got a lot more than I had to give. Maybe that's why I thought it worked well for me.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

imallbs said:


> The discussion on the last book seemed to work well without the questions. Since I seem to read the books slower than the rest of you, I got a lot more than I had to give. Maybe that's why I thought it worked well for me.


Yes, I'd forgotten we did that. Sounds good to me and I think a more informal discussion will bring more people in.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Here's the OUTLANDER_Starz - First Look OUTLANDER (tv) Trailer!


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Oh, this one's nice with the alternate ending... we get to see a bit more of Jamie!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Starz is killing me with all the photos they've been releasing. Yesterday it was a scene where Claire was tending Jamie's shoulder and he was shirtless... I think Facebook and Twitter melted down for a bit.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Found the photo <sigh>

Then found this.

http://www.cinemablend.com/television/Outlander-Video-Teaches-Us-How-Pronounce-Mo-Nighean-Donn-Premiere-Date-Rumor-Update-61862.html

I won't tell you the surprise toward the end, but I've got chills.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Geez, I have to get going on this series!  So far I've only FULLY read the first book and ALMOST finished the second (70-50 pgs. left).  The second book just really hard for me to get into...so I picked it up...dropped it off...picked it up again...MONTHS inbetween.  I kinda forgot what happened, so I would probably have to start from the beginning again.  The anticipation of the TV series has gotten me to re-read the first book again as it has been a long time since my initial read.

With the release of the newest book, I would have the entire series on my Kindle.   Call me crazy... 

What was really cool was that the book kept creeping into my head as I traveled all over Scotland!  As I was learning about the history, and laughing with various people...hiking along the cities/towns/villages/nature park trails...some bits and pieces of the book came through.  Even as I flew from the West Coast (USA) and headed further east, I had my Kindle open to the book.  Unfortunately, my traveling buddy, didn't understand why her brand spankin' new Kindle Fire couldn't pick up the wifi signal from Newark (airport wifi isn't free like at our local airport, but she wouldn't listen to me) and couldn't download her copy of the 3rd book.  So I took pity on her, and handed her my Kindle which she read nearly the entire flight, and I tried to entertain myself with something else.

A couple of things that I don't like about the unabridged audiobook...the narrator doesn't seem to pronounce the Gaelic correctly in certain places...and she seems to make some of the characters sound a lot older than they are.

Can't wait for the series, might have to download it as it goes on, or wait until the Blu Ray release and marathon it as I don't have nor do I plan to ever get cable again.  I'm sorry, but I need way more than one or two series on cable to give me a push to return to that service.

Tris


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Tris said:


> Geez, I have to get going on this series! So far I've only FULLY read the first book and ALMOST finished the second (70-50 pgs. left). The second book just really hard for me to get into...so I picked it up...dropped it off...picked it up again...MONTHS inbetween. I kinda forgot what happened, so I would probably have to start from the beginning again. The anticipation of the TV series has gotten me to re-read the first book again as it has been a long time since my initial read.


The first book was the best and the second didn't quite live up to the first. The third started the downhill slide to too many coincidences to be real.



> With the release of the newest book, I would have the entire series on my Kindle.  Call me crazy...


Not crazy. Much as I have a lot of problems with the books after the first, it's Jamie and Claire and I'll keep reading about them as long as DG keeps writing about them.



> What was really cool was that the book kept creeping into my head as I traveled all over Scotland! As I was learning about the history, and laughing with various people...hiking along the cities/towns/villages/nature park trails...some bits and pieces of the book came through. Even as I flew from the West Coast (USA) and headed further east, I had my Kindle open to the book. Unfortunately, my traveling buddy, didn't understand why her brand spankin' new Kindle Fire couldn't pick up the wifi signal from Newark (airport wifi isn't free like at our local airport, but she wouldn't listen to me) and couldn't download her copy of the 3rd book. So I took pity on her, and handed her my Kindle which she read nearly the entire flight, and I tried to entertain myself with something else.


There are actual Outlander tours of Scotland.



> A couple of things that I don't like about the unabridged audiobook...the narrator doesn't seem to pronounce the Gaelic correctly in certain places...and she seems to make some of the characters sound a lot older than they are.


I only listened to the first book and I thought Davina Porter did an outstanding job. She's the one that changed my mind about audiobooks.



> Can't wait for the series, might have to download it as it goes on, or wait until the Blu Ray release and marathon it as I don't have nor do I plan to ever get cable again. I'm sorry, but I need way more than one or two series on cable to give me a push to return to that service.
> 
> Tris


I don't have cable either. I'm going to pay my Mom to put Starz on her cable so I can watch. Where will you be able to download it from? I'll do that if it's available on Amazon. Too bad Netflix and Starz parted ways.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Hey Gertie!

Yes, I did hear that there was an Outlander tour, but while I love the book...I just didn't take the whole tour thing too seriously.  I know it's a real company, and I'm sure people took the tour, but I went to Scotland for other reasons besides "Outlander". 

As for the other ways to see "Outlander", I'm guessing that it will be released in digital format.  I see that iTunes has a good selection of Starz programs listed, and I'm fairly sure that they would release it via iTunes as well.  If the program's fan base is as big as everyone seems to project it to be.  I don't know about Prime, and I don't have Netflix (wow, I know)...and I won't say anything about potential illegal viewings.  If Starz doesn't release it on at least iTunes, I would be very surprised...but of course, if I can wait for the entire season of "Game of Thrones" to be released on blu ray, I can certainly do that for "Outlander".  Ironically, I'm off to pick up season 3 of "Game of Thrones" today from my local Target.   

The audiobook overall was good, I mean it's the only one out there (a solid 4/5 rating).  I'm just nitpicky about pronunciations.  Blame it on the phonetic language I was initially taught at home, but it makes me cringe...especially when it's suppose to be professionally done.  I do know that the narrator is much older, so I don't blame her too much for giving the voices a bit more maturity...I would just be curious as to what it would be with a younger narrator...or even dual narrators that seems to be popping up more.

Tris


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Clan McKenzie taking a break.

https://twitter.com/Outlander_Starz/status/443899490294964224/photo/1


----------



## Silly Writer (Jul 15, 2013)

For realsie?! I just happened upon this thread. the Outlander Series is one of my top 2 series of all time!
I'm buying the print, just to go with my collection...but I hope they do the 'matchbox' thing, where you get the kindle version free! My wrists can't handle her books anymore.

Etc:collection...not selection--dang autocorrect!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I like this photo from the set

https://www.facebook.com/AuthorDianaGabaldon/photos/a.287216804654496.69164.175126332530211/684777581565081/?type=1&relevant_count=1


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Luvmy5brats said:


> I like this photo from the set
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/AuthorDianaGabaldon/photos/a.287216804654496.69164.175126332530211/684777581565081/?type=1&relevant_count=1


Very nice <sigh>


----------



## Susan J (May 14, 2010)

I've been rereading the series in digital format in preparation for the new release in June.  I originally read each in hardback when they were first published and what a joy it is to be able to read again on my Kindle. The major improvement for me is the weight since even when my wrists were a lot stronger, I found the books to be a heavy load.  

The other wonderful feature unique to the electronic format is X-ray.  It's so nice to be able to check on the history of minor characters.  I'm surprised at how many scenes I had completely forgotten and to be able to read them all in a row without the intervening years of waiting for the next book gives a whole new perspective.  

FB has quite a few new Outlander groups and it really is such fun to virtually interact with other fans eagerly waiting both the new book and the Starz series.


----------



## Anne Berkeley (Jul 12, 2013)

I've been keeping up with her daily lines on Facebook. Some of them have been repeated, but I read them anyway. I think I may need to order Starz just to watch Outlander. I can't wait.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Anne Berkeley said:


> I've been keeping up with her daily lines on Facebook. Some of them have been repeated, but I read them anyway. I think I may need to order Starz just to watch Outlander. I can't wait.


That's what I'm going to do. Then I'll cancel it when the series is over. I don't have cable or satellite, so I'll have to put it on my Mom's sat. Or maybe my daughter had it already. I'll have to check with her.


----------



## __Amy__ (Mar 31, 2013)

I am having a hard time getting into book one, but because of the enthusiasm here, I will try again.


----------



## Silly Writer (Jul 15, 2013)

__Amy__ said:


> I am having a hard time getting into book one, but because of the enthusiasm here, I will try again.


Amy, 
The first one is a bit slow...them BOOM...be ready for this series to totally grab you and never let go. I've read thousands (?) of books, and these I read years ago, but the story has really stayed with me. It's. So. Good.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

__Amy__ said:


> I am having a hard time getting into book one, but because of the enthusiasm here, I will try again.


The first couple of chapters are pretty boring (but important backstory) once Clair goes through the stones, things pick up.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Luvmy5brats said:


> The first couple of chapters are pretty boring (but important backstory) once Clair goes through the stones, things pick up.


Agreed. It's too bad the sample doesn't go as far as her journey through the stones. I think a lot more people would get into the series.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

New Disappearance Trailer!


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Did no one hear, the release date of the TV series is August 9th!  I'm currently reading "Voyager" and totally enjoying myself.   I'm hoping to be a book behind rather than 6 books behind everyone once MOBY is released.

Tris

Update: Oops, my bad it's on the other section of the message board.  Ha, I should've known!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Tris said:


> Did no one hear, the release date of the TV series is August 9th! I'm currently reading "Voyager" and totally enjoying myself.  I'm hoping to be a book behind rather than 6 books behind everyone once MOBY is released.
> 
> Tris
> 
> Update: Oops, my bad it's on the other section of the message board. Ha, I should've known!


I posted it as soon as I saw the tweet. I'm surprised that everyone isn't jumping up and down. Maybe we're all to overwhelmed with the Jamie goodness in that picture.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

I dunno, my phone was chimming away all day yesterday!  I got texts, Facebook notifications, tweets, etc.  Of course, they did come from the people I follow or the Outlander groups I belong to.   Ha-ha! 

Tris


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Here's the blurb.

WRITTEN IN MY OWN HEART’S BLOOD is the eighth novel in the world-famous OUTLANDER series. In June of 1778, the world turns upside-down. The British army withdraws from Philadelphia, George Washington prepares to move from Valley Forge in pursuit, and Jamie Fraser comes back from the dead to discover that his best friend has married Jamie’s wife. The ninth Earl of Ellesmere discovers to his horror that he is in fact the illegitimate son of the newly-resurrected Jamie Fraser (a rebel _and_ a Scottish criminal!) and Jamie’s nephew Ian Murray discovers that his new-found cousin has an eye for Ian’s Quaker betrothed.

Meanwhile, Claire Fraser deals with an asthmatic duke, Benedict Arnold, and the fear that one of her husbands may have murdered the other. And in the 20th century, Jamie and Claire’s daughter Brianna is thinking that things are probably easier in the 18th century: her son has been kidnapped, her husband has disappeared into the past, and she’s facing a vicious criminal with nothing but a stapler in her hand. Fortunately, her daughter has a miniature cricket bat and her mother’s pragmatism.

The best of historical fiction with a Moebius twist, WRITTEN IN MY OWN HEART’S BLOOD weaves the fibers of a family’s life through the tapestry of historical drama.(less)


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

It's h-eeee-rrrr-eeeee! I have an Audible Light account that still has credits on it and I pre-ordered the Kindle and Audible versions. 

Audible has the best video on their Facebook page
https://www.facebook.com/audible
where you see a woman reading in bed, listening in the shower, reading on her phone on the way to work... and I recognized Davina Porter's voice immediately. That woman in the advert could've been me!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

readingril said:


> It's h-eeee-rrrr-eeeee! I have an Audible Light account that still has credits on it and I pre-ordered the Kindle and Audible versions.
> 
> Audible has the best video on their Facebook page
> https://www.facebook.com/audible
> where you see a woman reading in bed, listening in the shower, reading on her phone on the way to work... and I recognized Davina Porter's voice immediately. That woman in the advert could've been me!


I hadn't gotten it as of this morning. I can't check again until tomorrow. Gack!


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

I love the idea of syncing my Outlander books to my audible copies, but alas, my Kindle is too old.  Let alone my iPad and iPod are too old to update for a long time now. *sigh*  It would've been so nice as each of the Outlander books are so large, and I could have it playing in the car or like the audible commerical, when I couldn't read the book (which is my prefer way of "reading").  Loved the new audible video though...so perfect. 

Now to finish "Drums of Autumn"!   I've got 70% of it read with 30% left to go! 

Tris


----------



## Susan J (May 14, 2010)

I read all the books in hardback when they were first published and MOBY is the first one that I have gotten only in digital.  I did go back and purchase e-books editions of all the books and reread the series prior to the the new one coming out.  I've completed 2/3 of MOBY trying to savor it since it will be a long wait until we get another.

After reading so many raves of Davinia Porter's narration, I decided to get the audible copies even though I very rarely listen to a book.  To my surprise, I love it.  Davinia Porter is such an actress and really puts a lot into each part.  Whispersynch was available for all of them except the new one.  I wonder if that is something that will be added later.  Usually, the Amazon product page for the e-book will mention that since one owns the book, the audible version is available for a token amount so I couldn't resist getting the series.  That option doesn't appear on the MOBY page.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I've been out of town with no access to wifi. When I finally had access yesterday, the book still wasn't there. Now I'm home and I see that I did not pre-order it and I could have sworn that I did.

It's winging its way to my Fire as we speak.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

readingril said:


> It's h-eeee-rrrr-eeeee! I have an Audible Light account that still has credits on it and I pre-ordered the Kindle and Audible versions.
> 
> Audible has the best video on their Facebook page
> https://www.facebook.com/audible
> where you see a woman reading in bed, listening in the shower, reading on her phone on the way to work... and I recognized Davina Porter's voice immediately. That woman in the advert could've been me!


That is a cute video! I also love Davina Porter's narration & I'm currently listening to the audio version.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Davina Porter is the one who converted me to audio books. She is wonderful.


----------



## Silly Writer (Jul 15, 2013)

I got the new book in hardback...OMIGOD it is HUGE!

No time to start it right now as I'm buried in work, so I have it sitting at the top of my TBR stack, teasing me every time I walk by.  

It's been a long time since I held a book that big...not sure my wrists can stand it. Wish Diana would click the matchbook box so I could have the print for the shelf, and read the ebook for free on my kindle...


----------



## Silly Writer (Jul 15, 2013)

This is probably a stupid question...but I was reading reviews and if I'm correct, they're calling the newest release Moby. Why are they referring to Written In My Own Hearts Blood as "Moby?" 

Where'd they get the "Y"?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

L.L. Akers said:


> This is probably a stupid question...but I was reading reviews and if I'm correct, they're calling the newest release Moby. Why are they referring to Written In My Own Hearts Blood as "Moby?"
> 
> Where'd they get the "Y"?


Here you go.

2) Why does Diana refer to Book 8 as "MOBY"?

It's sort of a joke, referring to the sound of the title when abbreviated:
WRITTEN IN MY OWN HEART'S BLOOD
==> MY OWN HEART'S BLOOD
==> MOHB
==> MOH-bee
==> Moby. <g>

(As far as I know, there are no whales, white or otherwise, in this book, but bear in mind that Diana does have a background in marine biology....)


----------



## Silly Writer (Jul 15, 2013)

Lol. Now I feel stupid. I should have read the acronym aloud!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

L.L. Akers said:


> Lol. Now I feel stupid. I should have read the acronym aloud!


I didn't know either. I had to look it up.


----------



## Susan J (May 14, 2010)

Today I saw that the whispersynch option for MOBY finally appeared on the product page and I was able to get it for under $4.    I've already read MOBY but am in the process of listening to the whole series on audible so I was happy to keep the series current at a good price.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I bought the kindle book too on the day it was available. Had to finish some books 1st before starting this 1. I got the book about Rogers father, but have not read it yet, for the same reason. I did buy 8 books, the 7 in the series & another outlander book, sort of a review book,already in hardback. This was when my K1 was new. I shouldn't have done that, because now I feel that I want to get Bk 8 in the series. Can't wait to start reading. I hope I didn't forget too much. I need to check out the audible books.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Toby said:


> I bought the kindle book too on the day it was available. Had to finish some books 1st before starting this 1. I got the book about Rogers father, but have not read it yet, for the same reason. I did buy 8 books, the 7 in the series & another outlander book, sort of a review book,already in hardback. This was when my K1 was new. I shouldn't have done that, because now I feel that I want to get Bk 8 in the series. Can't wait to start reading. I hope I didn't forget too much. I need to check out the audible books.


Davina Porter is fabulous. I read a lot of positive reviews about her performance and then listened to the sample. Just listening to that five minutes got me into audiobooks and not just _Outlander_.

I started the book but haven't read it yet. Just that first bit reminded me that I'd forgotten a lot in five years. I really don't want to read Echo again, so I'll try to find a synopsis.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Is anybody reading/listening?

I've been listening and I'm up to


Spoiler



William in the brothel with Arabella. Wasn't Arabella the name of Father Fogden's favorite sheep? The conversation they had about sheep reminded me.


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

Oh! That's where I am, too.  The first few chapters I was alternating between the book and another shorter book, but when I got the bit about Bree and Roger I couldn't stop reading.

Pretty sure she was the sheep he was so torn up over?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

readingril said:


> Oh! That's where I am, too. The first few chapters I was alternating between the book and another shorter book, but when I got the bit about Bree and Roger I couldn't stop reading.
> 
> Pretty sure she was the sheep he was so torn up over?


Haven't gotten to the part about Bree and Roger. I'm guessing it should be soon.


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

Oh nevermind... I'm on a different William bit beyond what you referred to. You can tell how much he thrills me. LOL


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

readingril said:


> Oh nevermind... I'm on a different William bit beyond what you referred to. You can tell how much he thrills me. LOL


Okay. I'm about 6.5 hours into the audio with over 38 hours to go. I figure about two weeks to finish listening unless I decide to clean out the garage so I can listen longer. 

I'm glad


Spoiler



William and Arabella's story continues. I was hoping it would.


----------

